# Zachary, La???



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This says "Mud Pits, Zachary, La."

The river looks like it would be a blast. Any of yall ever go?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually that looks like the comite to river.... If that is, then during the summer time that places has tons of bikes. They only charge 7$ to get on the river. Only problem is is all the sand. But its a blast going out there.


----------

